# Italian Girls



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Maria had just got married, and being a traditional Italian she was still a virgin.On her wedding night, staying at her mother's house, she was very nervous.Her mother reassured her by saying, “Don't worry, Maria, Tony's a good man. Go upstairs and he'll take care of        you, meanwhile, I'll be making pasta.”So, up she went. When she got upstairs, Tony took off his shirt and exposed his hairy chest.Maria ran downstairs to her mother and says, “Mama, Mama, Tony's got a big hairy chest.”“Don't worry, Maria, Tony's a good man. Go upstairs and he'll take care of you.”So, up she went again. When she got up in the bedroom, Tony took off his trousers exposing his hairy legs.Again, Maria ran downstairs to her mother. “Mama, Mama, Tony took off his trousers and he's got hairy legs!”“Don't worry, Maria, Tony's a good man. Go upstairs and he'll take care of you.”So, up she went again. When she got there, Tony took off his socks and on his left foot he was missing three toes.When Maria saw this, she ran downstairs. “Mama, Mama, Tony's got a foot and a half!”Mama said, “Stay here Maria and stir the pasta.”


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't get it............... I thought they were metric in Italy, so should that be half a metre?

And what has that got to do with toes?

:?

Or are they New York Italians?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

No Stanner, you do not seem to understand, it is a play on words, double-entendres about the size of his feet, I think. A foot as in 12 inches and a foot with missing toes.
Anyhow I am sure it was ever so humorous... I may have smiled a lot :lol: :lol: 

Alan


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

But why was the bride's mother concerned enough about her son in law's feet to hand the cooking over to her obviously not very bright daughter?

Surely a recipe for disaster? :?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The Italians always have the answer............................






Ray.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Whensa your Condomio day?


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Another Italian Joke*

Slightly rude, (Depending on how your mind works).

A bus stops and an Italian man gets on. He sits down, fetches out his mobile and starts a very animated conversation.

"Emma come first.
Den I come.
Den two asses come together.
I come once-a-more.
Two asses, they come together again.
I come again and pee twice.
Then I come one lasta time."

An old lady behind the man is furious at hearing such filth.

"You foul-mouthed ***! " snaps the lady. "In this country we don't talk about our sex lives in public!"

"Heya you old bitch!" says the man. "Who talkin' abouta sexa? I'm a justa tellin' my frienda how to spell Mississippi…"

Roger


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

raynipper said:


> The Italians always have the answer............................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was the answer then Ray? :?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think he might have gone off the boil by then Gazz. I would. 8O 

Ray.


----------

